# Concrete tent!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

These things are AWESOME!!
Concrete impregnated cloth 'tents' that you inflated and then spray with water. Within 24 hours they harden and are rock hard. They last 10 years and can be bermed with earth etc..
Buy some land. Put up a concrete tent and live in it, then berm it and make it into your root cellar.

Fantastic things!!

http://www.wimp.com/concretetents/


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Just don't try to put one up when it is raining


----------



## 45n5 (Jun 9, 2008)

they are awesome until you see the price

*At the moment the concrete tents cost at least Â£10,000 ($16,000) each.*

no way

http://www.homelandsecuritynewswire.com/disaster-relief-innovation-concrete-tent


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> At the moment the concrete tents cost at least Â£10,000 ($16,000) each.


Plus shipping and handling


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

They'll come down in price. I wonder about ventilation.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

it is cloth with concrete in it - mmmmm- wonder if you could figure a way to make one your self- cause those are freaking cool! but alottooo $$$$


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

It is a shame about the price, but it is very, very cool.
It prompted some great ideas in my head.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I thought that was one way people could build igloo houses.
Get a large balloon, inflate, spray with concrete, deflate balloon and pull it out.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Get a large balloon, inflate, spray with concrete, deflate balloon and pull it out.


They've been doing that for decades already with "Shotcrete"

http://www.mortarsprayer.com/thin-shell-construction/wallace-neff/













http://www.concreteconstruction.net...-and-foam-insulation-shaped-over-inflate.aspx

The advantage to the OP system is speed of set up with less equipment


----------

